# 2 Liteville 301 in Fürth Süd geklaut



## blacksurf (24. Juni 2009)

Gestern Nacht wurde bei uns im Keller eingebrochen und gezielt die beiden Liteville Bikes geklaut. Die vier Anderen wurden (zum Glück) verschmäht.

Es handelt sich um ein Liteville 301 S in Silber (selten) und ein 301 M in Schwarz.

Die Rahmennummern sind:
Silber: 301S003 0055
Schwarz: 301M003 0153

Falls ihr in der Gegend von Fürth/Nürnberg/Erlangen ein silbernes S mit einer Fox Talas, Formula K24 Bremsen und Tune Laufrädern (rote Naben) seht, dann gebt uns doch bitte Bescheid!

Das Schwarze hat eine Pike 426, DTSwiss Laufräder und 50/50 Pedale. Der Bashguard mit der Aufschrift "bike strong, die young" ist auch nicht zu übersehen.

Falls euch ein gebrauchtes Bike angeboten wird, dann vergleicht doch mal bitte die Nummer.

Danke
Blacksurf und Macjoe


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (24. Juni 2009)

@reo ja das wars dann mit der KÃ¤sekuchenabfahrt
hab kein Bike mehr dafÃ¼râ¦


----------



## orchknurz (24. Juni 2009)

warum müssen menschen anderen schlechtes antuen?  warum sind die menschen so primitiv? 
mein erstes richtiges bike wurde 1992 geklaut, ich musste damals jahre sparen um mir wieder was vernünftiges zu kaufen...
traurige welt


----------



## Didi123 (24. Juni 2009)

Frechheit sowas... 
Echt unglaublich was für Schwachmaten frei rumlaufen! 
Blacksurf, hast auch ein Bild von den beiden Moppeds...?


----------



## bike_schrat (24. Juni 2009)

Hier z.B. ist nen Foto: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11008

Ich halte auf jeden Fall auch die Augen offen...

P.S.: Hab's auch bei zabotrails.de gepostet: http://65133.homepagemodules.de/t1048f9-Litevilles-in-Fuerth-geklaut.html


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2009)

Diese blöden A.......... kannten sich wohl auch noch aus. 
Dann noch aus dem Keller. Woher wussten die das? War bestimmt kein Zufall.
Sowas fieses...............


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2009)

nein, das war kein Zufall, das war gezielt geklaut. Das Scale haben sie zum GlÃ¼ck verschmÃ¤ht oder sie wurden gestÃ¶rt.
Die RÃ¤derfotos poste ich nachher gleichâ¦


----------



## andikue (25. Juni 2009)

zahlt wenigstens die versicherung?


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2009)

es gibt noch 2 forenbereiche wo du einen post/thread reinsetzen könntest:

Sonstige Bikethemen /Diebstahl

Liteville Bereich

lg coffee


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2009)

im Liteville-Bereich steht es schonâ¦

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollte ich meine 2 Räder doch lieber immer den 5ten Stock tragen.
Wenn selbst ein abgeschlossener Keller nicht mehr sicher ist.......

Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall von ganzen Herzen das ihr sie wieder bekommt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Juni 2009)

In der Wohnung von einem Freund wurde neulich auch ein LV geklaut.


----------



## blacksurf (25. Juni 2009)

ja ich hatte meine ganzen RÃ¤der bislang in einer Loftwohnung stehen, war wohl auch gut so. :/ Jetzt sind wir neu umgezogen â¦

Hier ein Foto mit aktueller Ausstattung des kleinen silbernen Liteville:




von vorne:




das schwarze


----------



## Lumpi247 (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn der oder die erwischt werden setzt´s was! Is mir nicht verständlich. 
Aber nur mal so gefragt...wenn die Bikes offensichtlich gezielt geklaut wurden, wer wusste denn dann, dass die Teile im Keller und in welchem Kellerabteil genau stehen??? Das kann doch dann nur jemand aus dem Haus gewesen sein, bzw. der die Info an die Langfinger weitergegeben hat!

Ich weiss schon, weshalb ich meinen 19 kg Prügel immer die Treppen hoch schleppe und in die Wohnung stelle...


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2009)

man sollte Starkstrom draufgeben...so daß ohne DNA-Test keine Identifizierung mehr möglich ist.....echt schlimm!


----------



## norman68 (25. Juni 2009)

Solche Affen

Das kleine in silber sollte doch sehr Auffallen da hab ich noch nie eins in Freierwildbahn gesehen. Nur beim schwarzen wird es dann schon schwerer, denn so eins sieht man doch ab und zu mal im Wald rumdüsen.

Halt aber auch mit Ausschau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (25. Juni 2009)

Aber net mit RS Pike Dual Air.
Noch was: Beide  Litivilles habe  115 mm Federweg. Die Sitzstreben sind zweifach gegabelt. 
Also so: |_| 

Grüße Weichling
@blacksurf: Schick mir mal die Rahmennummern falls vorhanden, ich komm ja ganz schön rum.



norman68 schrieb:


> Solche Affen
> 
> Das kleine in silber sollte doch sehr Auffallen da hab ich noch nie eins in Freierwildbahn gesehen. Nur beim schwarzen wird es dann schon schwerer, denn so eins sieht man doch ab und zu mal im Wald rumdüsen.
> 
> Halt aber auch mit Ausschau.


----------



## norman68 (26. Juni 2009)

weichling schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @blacksurf: Schick mir mal die Rahmennummern falls vorhanden, ich komm ja ganz schön rum.




Rahmennummer stehen doch im Post Nr. 1


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2009)

Die Rahmennummer nochmals:

Silber: 301S003 0055
Schwarz: 301M003 0153


----------



## weichling (26. Juni 2009)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Die Rahmennummer nochmals:
> 
> Silber: 301S003 0055
> Schwarz: 301M003 0153



Sind das die vom Oberrohr ? Wenn ja welche MK Nummer ?


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2009)

ja vom Oberrohr


----------



## S*P*J (26. Juni 2009)

so ein Mist, ich bin auch immer voll paranoid wegen Kellereinbruch etc. hab leztes Jahr investiert und mir eine Netzcam und einen Bewegungsmelder installiert. Das hat mir glaube ich zusammen nicht mal 150 gekostet u. funktioniert einwandfrei. Wenn einer einbricht während ich schlafe bekomme ich Alarm, schnap mir die Maglite renne in den Keller und brech ihm alle Knochen.
Das bringt dir jetzt die Bikes zwar auch nicht zurück, aber dafür kannst du in Zukunft besser pennen wenn man in sowas investiert. Ausserdem ist die Gefahr bei dir ja groß, dass dieser diese Penner nochmals zuschlagen, weil sie ja nicht alles mitgenommen haben.

Sind sicher so Enduro- Spitzkehr- Hochalpinmongos die ein Liteville klauen. Echte Gangster hätten sich das Scale gerippt.


----------



## blacksurf (27. Juni 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Sind sicher so Enduro- Spitzkehr- Hochalpinmongos die ein Liteville klauen. Echte Gangster hätten sich das Scale gerippt.



naja, ich sags mal so die höherwertigen Komponenten hatten die Litevilles eigentlich dran

Letztendlich auch egal sie sind leider weg 
und das Scale zum Glück noch da!


----------



## lowfat (27. Juni 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Sind sicher so Enduro- Spitzkehr- Hochalpinmongos die ein Liteville klauen.


----------

